# Nuovo Agente 007: nera e donna. Ufficiale.



## Toby rosso nero (5 Novembre 2020)

E' ufficiale, il successore di James Bond sarà una donna di colore.
E' la stessa attrice Lashana Lynch a confermare che sarà il nuovo agente 007.

Inizialmente agente della CIA, la nuova 007 sostituirà James Bond (Daniel Craig) che si farà da parte e le lascerà il testimone.
Le dichiarazioni dell'attrice: "Ho reso il personaggio appositamente un po' goffo. Ho cercato almeno un momento nella sceneggiatura in cui il pubblico afroamericano potesse annuire con la testa, contento di vedere rappresentata la sua vita reale. In ogni progetto di cui faccio parte, indipendentemente dal budget o dal genere, l'esperienza black deve essere autentica al 100%''.


----------



## admin (5 Novembre 2020)

Vabbè, buonanotte.

Sean si starà rivoltando nella tomba.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' ufficiale, il prossimo James Bond sarà una donna di colore.
> E' la stessa attrice Lashana Lynch a confermare che sarà il nuovo agente 007.
> 
> Inizialmente agente della CIA, la nuova 007 sostituirà James Bond (Daniel Craig) che si farà da parte e le lascerà il testimone.
> Le dichiarazioni dell'attrice: "Ho reso il personaggio appositamente un po' goffo. Ho cercato almeno un momento nella sceneggiatura in cui il pubblico afroamericano potesse annuire con la testa, contento di vedere rappresentata la sua vita reale. In ogni progetto di cui faccio parte, indipendentemente dal budget o dal genere, l'esperienza black deve essere autentica al 100%''.



Vabbe avessero messo un uomo nero tipo Idris Elba o Mahershala Ali.. sarebbe stato ridicolo ma lo avrei accettato. Ma qua siamo sul ridicolo da Hardy a questa.


----------



## Swaitak (5 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' ufficiale, il prossimo James Bond sarà una donna di colore.
> E' la stessa attrice Lashana Lynch a confermare che sarà il nuovo agente 007.
> 
> Inizialmente agente della CIA, la nuova 007 sostituirà James Bond (Daniel Craig) che si farà da parte e le lascerà il testimone.
> Le dichiarazioni dell'attrice: "Ho reso il personaggio appositamente un po' goffo. Ho cercato almeno un momento nella sceneggiatura in cui il pubblico afroamericano potesse annuire con la testa, contento di vedere rappresentata la sua vita reale. In ogni progetto di cui faccio parte, indipendentemente dal budget o dal genere, l'esperienza black deve essere autentica al 100%''.



sembra un uomo con le tette, ci sta


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Novembre 2020)

Ma che roba è questa?


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' ufficiale, il prossimo James Bond sarà una donna di colore.
> E' la stessa attrice Lashana Lynch a confermare che sarà il nuovo agente 007.
> 
> Inizialmente agente della CIA, la nuova 007 sostituirà James Bond (Daniel Craig) che si farà da parte e le lascerà il testimone.
> Le dichiarazioni dell'attrice: "Ho reso il personaggio appositamente un po' goffo. Ho cercato almeno un momento nella sceneggiatura in cui il pubblico afroamericano potesse annuire con la testa, contento di vedere rappresentata la sua vita reale. In ogni progetto di cui faccio parte, indipendentemente dal budget o dal genere, l'esperienza black deve essere autentica al 100%''.



Prevedo incassi da fame come successo per Ghostbusters. Contenti loro, contenti tutti


----------



## admin (5 Novembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vabbe avessero messo un uomo nero tipo Idris Elba o Mahershala Ali.. sarebbe stato ridicolo ma lo avrei accettato. Ma qua siamo sul ridicolo da Hardy a questa.



Esatto. E di attori neri bravi ce ne sono.

Ma 007 donna non se pò vedè. Al prossimo giro sarà un travone?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Novembre 2020)

Pure il prossimo Jack Sparrow sarà donna, anche se dovrebbe trattarsi di uno spinoff parallelo alla saga principale.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pure il prossimo Jack Sparrow sarà donna, anche se dovrebbe trattarsi di uno spinoff parallelo alla saga principale.



Vogliamo Tomb Raider uomo allora..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Novembre 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vogliamo Tomb Raider uomo allora..



Lara sicuramente la faranno lesbica.
Tra l'altro già era lesbica nello script dell'ultimo reboot del videogioco, nel gioco si sarebbe dovuta innamorare dell'amica giapponese.
Poi all'ultimo hanno stracciato questa parte.


----------



## Andris (5 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vabbè, buonanotte.
> 
> Sean si starà rivoltando nella tomba.



il mitico "speravo de morì prima" si è avverato per lui

comunque tre settimane fa la produzione disse "007 non sarà mai una donna"

chissà cosa avrà fatto cambiare idea


----------



## joker07 (5 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' ufficiale, il prossimo James Bond sarà una donna di colore.
> E' la stessa attrice Lashana Lynch a confermare che sarà il nuovo agente 007.
> 
> Inizialmente agente della CIA, la nuova 007 sostituirà James Bond (Daniel Craig) che si farà da parte e le lascerà il testimone.
> Le dichiarazioni dell'attrice: "Ho reso il personaggio appositamente un po' goffo. Ho cercato almeno un momento nella sceneggiatura in cui il pubblico afroamericano potesse annuire con la testa, contento di vedere rappresentata la sua vita reale. In ogni progetto di cui faccio parte, indipendentemente dal budget o dal genere, l'esperienza black deve essere autentica al 100%''.



Il degrado di questa società....


----------



## Igniorante (5 Novembre 2020)

Almeno hanno la scusa per continuare con la tradizione da sciupafemmine, così ci scappa pure la storia lesbo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Novembre 2020)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Almeno hanno la scusa per continuare con la tradizione da sciupafemmine, così ci scappa pure la storia lesbo



Questo post lo segnamo e poi lo andiamo a recuperare tra le altre profezie del forum.
Sarà così al 10000%. Anzi, adesso indago se c'è già una "Bond Girl"....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questo post lo segnamo e poi lo andiamo a recuperare tra le altre profezie del forum.
> Sarà così al 10000%. Anzi, adesso indago se c'è già una "Bond Girl"....



Ahahha, allora, una "Bond Girl" è già ufficiale, si chiamerà Paloma.

Però anche Daniel Craig avrà una parte nel film, quindi può anche darsi sia la sua...


----------



## Goro (5 Novembre 2020)

Il mondo è in mano ai pazzi, che schifo... spero questa trovata faccia la fine di Ghostbusters femminile e Ocean's eight femminile


----------



## admin (5 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ahahha, allora, una "Bond Girl" è già ufficiale, si chiamerà Paloma.
> 
> Però anche Daniel Craig avrà una parte nel film, quindi può anche darsi sia la sua...



Paloma mi sa tanto di trans


----------



## kekkopot (5 Novembre 2020)

Già leggere il titolo fà ridere ma anche riflettere.


----------



## Igniorante (5 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questo post lo segnamo e poi lo andiamo a recuperare tra le altre profezie del forum.
> Sarà così al 10000%. Anzi, adesso indago se c'è già una "Bond Girl"....



Ahahah bravo, te segna. 
Purtroppo ho il forte sospetto che, ridendo e scherzando, succederà veramente. 
Che poi questa è pure cessa, potevano metterci qualche super gnocca tipo Zendaya o Zoe Saldana, invece niente, manco le scene lesbo saranno interessanti.


----------



## Igniorante (5 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Paloma mi sa tanto di trans



Ahahah
Mi aspetto anche qualche altra idea super trash, che so magari una parte per Lizzo, per chi non la conosce (vorrei essere tra questi) andatevela a cercare su Google, possibilmente con un secchio in mano.


----------



## Albijol (5 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' ufficiale, il prossimo James Bond sarà una donna di colore.
> E' la stessa attrice Lashana Lynch a confermare che sarà il nuovo agente 007.
> 
> Inizialmente agente della CIA, la nuova 007 sostituirà James Bond (Daniel Craig) che si farà da parte e le lascerà il testimone.
> Le dichiarazioni dell'attrice: "Ho reso il personaggio appositamente un po' goffo. Ho cercato almeno un momento nella sceneggiatura in cui il pubblico afroamericano potesse annuire con la testa, contento di vedere rappresentata la sua vita reale. In ogni progetto di cui faccio parte, indipendentemente dal budget o dal genere, l'esperienza black deve essere autentica al 100%''.



mamma mia che cesso


----------



## Djici (5 Novembre 2020)

007 nero sarebbe stato un abominio.
007 donna bianca sarebbe stato un grandissimo abominio.
007 donna nera mi sembra la più grande stupidaggine che potevano immaginare.
Può essere sorpassata solo da un 007 donna nera e lesbica.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (5 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' ufficiale, il prossimo James Bond sarà una donna di colore.
> E' la stessa attrice Lashana Lynch a confermare che sarà il nuovo agente 007.
> 
> Inizialmente agente della CIA, la nuova 007 sostituirà James Bond (Daniel Craig) che si farà da parte e le lascerà il testimone.
> Le dichiarazioni dell'attrice: "Ho reso il personaggio appositamente un po' goffo. Ho cercato almeno un momento nella sceneggiatura in cui il pubblico afroamericano potesse annuire con la testa, contento di vedere rappresentata la sua vita reale. In ogni progetto di cui faccio parte, indipendentemente dal budget o dal genere, l'esperienza black deve essere autentica al 100%''.



Che cavolata epica.

Comunque possiamo scommeterci subito: Sara il film 007 con il minor successo commerciale perche queste scelte assurde non pagano. La gente non vuole cambiamente radicali di caratteri a cui sono appassionati.


----------



## hakaishin (5 Novembre 2020)

Che schifo che schifo 
Ma perché devono offendere e violentare così opere letterarie/cinematografiche?
Ma basta con questo politically correct 


Sarà un flop tanto...e godrò.
Oh poi è pure un mezzo uomo..


----------



## Kaw (5 Novembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' ufficiale, il prossimo James Bond sarà una donna di colore.
> E' la stessa attrice Lashana Lynch a confermare che sarà il nuovo agente 007.
> 
> Inizialmente agente della CIA, la nuova 007 sostituirà James Bond (Daniel Craig) che si farà da parte e le lascerà il testimone.
> Le dichiarazioni dell'attrice: "Ho reso il personaggio appositamente un po' goffo. Ho cercato almeno un momento nella sceneggiatura in cui il pubblico afroamericano potesse annuire con la testa, contento di vedere rappresentata la sua vita reale. In ogni progetto di cui faccio parte, indipendentemente dal budget o dal genere, l'esperienza black deve essere autentica al 100%''.


Credo ci sia stato un misunderstanding.
L'attrice ha dichiarato che, nel film No Time to Die, il suo personaggio sarà il nuovo 007, non certo il nuovo James Bond.
Questo perchè dopo Spectre, Bond si è ritirato con la ragazza bionda di cui mi sfugge il nome.
Senza Bond, l'MI6 ha bisogno di un nuovo agente 007 e hanno reclutato lei, che nei film precedenti era un agente semplice senza la licenza doppio zero, ma ovviamente nel film si creeranno le condizioni affinchè James Bond ritorni in azione.
Per quanto riguarda il futuro vedremo il casting, ma James Bond rimarrà un uomo, potrebbe pure essere nero, ma sempre un uomo sarà.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Novembre 2020)

Daniel Craig nel prossimo film sta ancora con la stessa donna, impersonata da Lea Sedoux (tra l'altro attrice nel gioco Death Stranding).

Quindi occhio...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Novembre 2020)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Credo ci sia stato un misunderstanding.
> L'attrice ha dichiarato che, nel film No Time to Die, il suo personaggio sarà il nuovo 007, non certo il nuovo James Bond.
> Questo perchè dopo Spectre, Bond si è ritirato con la ragazza bionda di cui mi sfugge il nome.
> Senza Bond, l'MI6 ha bisogno di un nuovo agente 007 e hanno reclutato lei, che nei film precedenti era un agente semplice senza la licenza doppio zero, ma ovviamente nel film si creeranno le condizioni affinchè James Bond ritorni in azione.
> Per quanto riguarda il futuro vedremo il casting, ma James Bond rimarrà un uomo, potrebbe pure essere nero, ma sempre un uomo sarà.



Beh ovvio che non la chiameranno James Bond... a meno che non si mettano a dare nomi maschili alle donne...
Sarà però il nuovo 007, poi chiaro che visto il flop dell'idea la segheranno nei sequel...


----------



## mandraghe (5 Novembre 2020)

007 penso sarà il numero di persone che andrà a vedere sta porcata.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Novembre 2020)

che vomito


----------



## gabri65 (6 Novembre 2020)

Nemmeno quotato che i films di 007 d'ora in poi avranno trame BLM/LGBT-compliant, tipo sventare un attentato ad un gay pride.

Vabbè, sarà più facile andarsene da questo mondo quando creperò, visto cosa sta diventando. Unica nota positiva.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Novembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Esatto. E di attori neri bravi ce ne sono.
> 
> Ma 007 donna non se pò vedè. Al prossimo giro sarà un travone?



Ti giuro che stavo per scriverlo io prima di leggerti. 

Stavo per scrivere “al prossimo giro sarà un travone con figlio nato in provetta, in lode alle magnifiche sorti e progressive”.


----------

